# Favorite lost tool..



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

My favorite tool that	I misplaced was my surefire flashlight. My close buddy "liberated" two of them when he retired from the army. He gave them to me before he moved to tennesse. I was running gas lines in a crawl and it fell out of the pocket of my carhardt bibs and I didnt notice until after I got out. I went back under to find it but had no luck.


----------



## rzp 06 (Mar 21, 2012)

When I was in the second year of my apprenticeship I forgot my boss' brand new Makita gas powered cut off saw on the side of the road on a friday afternoon. :blink:
It took me all of about 3 seconds to realize what I'd done on monday morning so I told the boss I had family stuff and that I'd be back in a hour or so :whistling2:
Ripped out to that last job site and there's the damn saw, sitting happily where I left it on the side of the road ALL weekend long.. fairly well traveled road too. Good thing for small towns I guess lol

That's my favorite lost and found tool


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Before it was a Ridgid 151 cutter. Now it's a Knipex 10" Cobra plier. Losing $40 tools bites.


----------

